# तकनीकी मंच > कंप्यूटर (संगणक) > टिप्स तथा ट्रिक्स >  Windows 8 के बारे में

## Dark Rider

प्रणाम मित्रों विन्दोव्स 8 के दो बीटा वर्जन अब तक लीक हो चुके इसलिए अब एक सूत्र इस पर भी शुरू करना ही चाहिए

----------


## Chandrshekhar

भाई नमस्कार, काफी उपयोगी जाकारी होगी .

----------


## jaihind20

*मित्र नए सूत्र के लिए बधाई*

----------


## Dark Rider

Windows 8 के  Installation Screenshots

----------


## Dark Rider



----------


## jaysingh

मनोज जी अगर हम windows  8  को इन्स्टाल भी कर लेते है तो क्या इस पर वो सभी साफ्टवेयर चलेंगे,
जो की windows  7  पर चलते थे,
और यह भी बताना की इसमें क्या कुछ नया है

----------


## Dark Rider



----------


## Dark Rider

windows 8 के RIBBON UI SCREENSHOTS

----------


## Dark Rider

WINDOWS 8 TASK MANAGER

----------


## Dark Rider

विन्दोव्स 8  के कुछ विडियो 

http://youtu.be/NjYbDr23KlQ

http://youtu.be/zkOplbvcmBs

http://youtu.be/Vhc_sRcgbss

http://youtu.be/CyCSJNUkcds

----------


## Dark Rider

> मनोज जी अगर हम windows  8  को इन्स्टाल भी कर लेते है तो क्या इस पर वो सभी साफ्टवेयर चलेंगे,
> जो की windows  7  पर चलते थे,
> और यह भी बताना की इसमें क्या कुछ नया है


इसका एक्सप्लोरर मुझे सबसे बेस्ट लगा है और ribbon ui interface भी जानदार है आपको आजकल सभी सॉफ्टवेर में ribbon ui interface मिल जायेगा , सभी में आ रहा है अब windows 8  में भी 

 ribbon ui  आपके सॉफ्टवेर के कोने में बना हुआ button वाला इंटर फेस है कुछ इस तरह का

----------


## Dark Rider

> *मित्र नए सूत्र के लिए बधाई*


आपका शुक्रिया मित्र सहयोग करे यदि आपके पास कुछ भी हो इससे सम्बधित

----------


## Dark Rider

विन्दोव्स 8 Application folder

----------


## love birds

> विन्दोव्स 8 Application folder


mitra to fir jaldi se iska link de dalo

----------


## Dark Rider

> mitra to fir jaldi se iska link de dalo


सॉफ्टवेर ओन डिमांड में मांग लो डाउनलोड लिंक उपलब्द है मिल जायेगी लेकिन सॉफ्टवेर उपलब्ध करवना lovely भाई का इलाका है वाही संपर्क करे

----------


## long

बहुत बढ़िया जानकारी + रेपो स्वीकार करे

----------


## Dark Rider

> बहुत बढ़िया जानकारी + रेपो स्वीकार करे


आपका शुक्रिया जनाब

----------


## Dark Rider

Windows 8 में है Pattern Logon Screen

बस कुछ क्लिक unlock करने के लिए 



http://youtu.be/sq_bTgfUKzY

----------


## saam

नए सूत्र की बधाई.

----------


## draculla

नए विंडो के बारे में विस्तृत जानकारी देने के लिए धन्यवाद 
+ रेप

----------


## badboy123455

मित्र *MANOJ THE METRIX* 
भाई क्या ये Dual core को भी सपोर्ट करता हे और ये कितने gb का हे

----------


## INDIAN_ROSE22

वाह भाई वाह ..... रेपो बंता है

----------


## Dark Rider

> मित्र *MANOJ THE METRIX* 
> भाई क्या ये Dual core को भी सपोर्ट करता हे और ये कितने gb का हे


जी हा आराम से लेकिन अभी यह बीटा है इसमें काफी फीचर्स मिस है आपको फ़ाइनल  वर्जन का इन्तजार करना चाहिए जो लगभग 2012 में आएगा फ़िलहाल अआप्को बीटा टेस्ट करनी हो तो डाउनलोड करे लिंक्स जल्द ही लोवली भाई देने वाले है 

इसकी size लगभग 2.70 GB है

----------


## jaihind20

*मित्रो अगर आपको विंडोस 8 (Windows8) का टो***ट चाहिए तो मुझे पी ऍम करे मैं आपको पी ऍम कर दूंगा
जो की  2.49 GB में उपलब्ध है*

----------


## Dark Rider

> *मित्रो अगर आपको विंडोस 8 (Windows8) का टो***ट चाहिए तो मुझे पी ऍम करे मैं आपको पी ऍम कर दूंगा
> जो की  2.49 GB में उपलब्ध है*


लो जी हल मिल गया जिसे चाहिए जैहिन्द भाई को मेल या सन्देश दे आपको टो***ट मिल जायेगा

----------


## jaihind20

*कुछ SCREENSHOTS FOR WINDOWS 8*

----------


## jaihind20



----------


## Dark Rider

To activate Windows 8 Build 7955, go to Control Panel -> Action Center -> Genuine Center. Click on Enter a new product key button.

----------


## Dark Rider

Activate Windows 8 M2/M3 Build 7955 with Free Windows 7 Beta Product Keys

जी हा आप Windows 8 को इन Windows 7 Beta Product Keys से एक्टिव कर सकते है 

Windows 7 Beta 32-bit Product Key

6JKV2-****-RQ893-FW7TM-PBJ73
TQ32R-****-GFHD2-QGVMH-3P9GC
GG4MQ-****-HVXFW-KHCRF-KW6KY
4HJRK-****-HWRFY-WDYHJ-K8HDH
QXV7B-****-QGPR6-9FWH9-KGMM7

Windows 7 Beta 64-bit Product Key

7XRCQ-****-YY9P8-R6HD8-84GH3
RFFTV-****-MHBQJ-XYMMJ-Q8DCH
482XP-****-4JXT3-VBPP6-FQF4M
JYDV8-****-74RPT-6BJPB-X42V4
D9RHV-****-C77H2-3YF6D-RYRJ9

यहाँ मेने पूरी Product Key पोस्ट नहीं की है **** करके इसे छिपाया गया है  अधिक जानकारी के लिए व्यक्तिगत सन्देश दे

----------


## Lovely.indian

यह window 8 32 bit है किया?

----------


## lovey7

> जी हा आराम से लेकिन अभी यह बीटा है इसमें काफी फीचर्स मिस है आपको फ़ाइनल  वर्जन का इन्तजार करना चाहिए जो लगभग 2012 में आएगा फ़िलहाल अआप्को बीटा टेस्ट करनी हो तो डाउनलोड करे लिंक्स जल्द ही लोवली भाई देने वाले है 
> 
> इसकी size लगभग 2.70 GB है


 मनोज जी , लिंक उपलब्ध करा दिए गए हैं ! धन्यवाद्

----------


## Dark Rider

> यह window 8 32 bit है किया?


जी हा अभी 32 bit है

----------


## Dark Rider

> मनोज जी , लिंक उपलब्ध करा दिए गए हैं ! धन्यवाद्


जी शुक्रिया आपका एक टोरें..ट  मेरा पास भी है और इसकी स्पीड अच्छी है आपको व्यक्तिगत सन्देश में दे रहा हू लेकिन आपका इन्बोक्स फुल है

----------


## Lovely.indian

> जी शुक्रिया आपका एक टोरें..ट  मेरा पास भी है और इसकी स्पीड अच्छी है आपको व्यक्तिगत सन्देश में दे रहा हू लेकिन आपका इन्बोक्स फुल है


लोवी जी किया आप को मनोज जे ने तो*********नत दिया है? जो लिंक मेरे को दिया गया है उसकी स्पीड में कमी है :(

----------


## sukhveer

manoj bhai kya please aap mejhe bhi ye link mail karsakte hai ,{to...t link for windows 8]kainth_s2003@hotmail.com


> जी शुक्रिया आपका एक टोरें..ट  मेरा पास भी है और इसकी स्पीड अच्छी है आपको व्यक्तिगत सन्देश में दे रहा हू लेकिन आपका इन्बोक्स फुल है

----------


## Dark Rider

> manoj bhai kya please aap mejhe bhi ye link mail karsakte hai ,{to...t link for windows 8]kainth_s2003@hotmail.com


आपको मेल कर दिया गया है साथ ही व्यक्तिगत मेसेज

----------


## sukhveer

thanks manoj bhai


> आपको मेल कर दिया गया है साथ ही व्यक्तिगत मेसेज

----------


## Dark Rider

इस डाउनलोड स्पीड से लगता है की  हो सका तो कल ही आपको windows8  की सेर कराऊंगा

----------


## Dark Rider

क्या किसी ने इसे डाउनलोड करके इंस्टाल किया मेने डाउनलोड पूरा कर लिया है इंस्टाल में कुछ समस्या आ रही है देखता हू क्या कर सकता हू 

आप भी अपनी प्रोब्लम्स शेयर  कर सकते है

----------


## sukhveer

manoj bhai aapne jo link diya tha usko download karke jab image file banai tou woh tou window7 nikli.

----------


## Dark Rider

> manoj bhai aapne jo link diya tha usko download karke jab image file banai tou woh tou window7 nikli.


windows 8 ही है बस इंस्टाल करो अभी beta है इसलिए सब कुछ change नहीं किया है

----------


## Dark Rider

लो भाइयो win 8 डाल ही ली है

----------


## Dark Rider

विंडोज का एक्टिवेशन

----------


## Dark Rider

यदि आपको इस  प्रकार से एरोर आये लास्ट आप्शन पर क्लिक करे

----------


## Dark Rider

inside look

----------


## Dark Rider

और करीब से

----------


## sukhveer

manoj bhai lekin ye show window7 hi karti hi,activation pe bhi and system properties mein bhi.


> विंडोज का एक्टिवेशन

----------


## Dark Rider

> manoj bhai lekin ye show window7 hi karti hi,activation pe bhi and system properties mein bhi.


आपकी बात सही है लेकिन windows 8  भी तो windows 7 से बनेगी बस जो उन्हें जो features चाहिए वो इसी में डाले जायेंगे और बाद में इसे न्यू लोगो windows 8  के साथ निकाला जायेगा 

ये आपको साधारण विंडोज 7 से अलग नजर आ रही होगी
 beta इसलिए ज्यदा चीजे नहीं डाली गई है windows 8  है मेने windos 7 को भी beta टेस्ट किया लगभग तिन साल पहले ऐसे ही हालात थे दोस्तों को समझाना पड़ता था की यह विस्टा नहीं है विस्टा जैसी है लेकिन इसके features  अलग है आशा है आप समझ गए होंगे 


नई जानकारी देता रहूँगा क्योकि टेस्ट तो में भी कर ही रहा हू

----------


## sukhveer

थोडी सी  आलग ताऊ है(आज ही हिन्दी में लिखना सुरू किया है अगर कोई गलती हो तो शमाप्रार्थी हूँ


> आपकी बात सही है लेकिन windows 8  भी तो windows 7 से बनेगी बस जो उन्हें जो features चाहिए वो इसी में डाले जायेंगे और बाद में इसे न्यू लोगो windows 8  के साथ निकाला जायेगा 
> 
> ये आपको साधारण विंडोज 7 से अलग नजर आ रही होगी
>  beta इसलिए ज्यदा चीजे नहीं डाली गई है windows 8  है मेने windos 7 को भी beta टेस्ट किया लगभग तिन साल पहले ऐसे ही हालात थे दोस्तों को समझाना पड़ता था की यह विस्टा नहीं है विस्टा जैसी है लेकिन इसके features  अलग है आशा है आप समझ गए होंगे 
> 
> 
> नई जानकारी देता रहूँगा क्योकि टेस्ट तो में भी कर ही रहा हू

----------


## Dark Rider

> थोडी सी  आलग ताऊ है(आज ही हिन्दी में लिखना सुरू किया है अगर कोई गलती हो तो शमाप्रार्थी हूँ


sukhveer ji किसी भी तरह की नई जानकारी शेयर जरुर करे

----------


## incanadaplayboy

मनोज जी , लिंक उपलब्ध करवा  दीजिये   ! धन्यवाद्

----------


## Dark Rider

> मनोज जी , लिंक उपलब्ध करवा  दीजिये   ! धन्यवाद्


आपको व्यक्तिगत सन्देश दे दिया गया है

----------


## sukhveer

मनोज भाई जब विंडो 8 का फुल्ल वर्शन आयेगा ओर हम इन्स्टाल करेंगे।तो इससे कोई दिक्कत तो नहीं आएगी,या हमे सिर्फ upgrade करना होगा।

----------


## Dark Rider

> मनोज भाई जब विंडो 8 का फुल्ल वर्शन आयेगा ओर हम इन्स्टाल करेंगे।तो इससे कोई दिक्कत तो नहीं आएगी,या हमे सिर्फ upgrade करना होगा।


नहीं कोई प्रोब्लम नहीं आएगी

----------


## ravi chacha

मेरे पास windows 7 ultimate Original है क्या  Windows 8 डालना सही रहेगा क्या ?

----------


## Dark Rider

> मेरे पास windows 7 ultimate Original है क्या  Windows 8 डालना सही रहेगा क्या ?


नहीं जी यदि आपके पास Original windows 7 ultimate तो आपके लिए ठीक नहीं होगा 

और वैसे भी में तो सिर्फ टेस्ट करने वाला हू देखता हू कितनी प्रोब्लम्स होती है 

अभी सबसे पहली प्रोब्लम मोज़िला फायरफोक्स में आ रही है यह क्रेश हो रही है इसलिए फ़िलहाल दूर रहे आप

----------


## ravi chacha

> नहीं जी यदि आपके पास Original windows 7 ultimate तो आपके लिए ठीक नहीं होगा 
> 
> और वैसे भी में तो सिर्फ टेस्ट करने वाला हू देखता हू कितनी प्रोब्लम्स होती है 
> 
> अभी सबसे पहली प्रोब्लम मोज़िला फायरफोक्स में आ रही है यह क्रेश हो रही है इसलिए फ़िलहाल दूर रहे आप


धन्यवाद मित्र

----------


## Dark Rider

beta टेस्टिंग के बाद में वापस विंडोज 7 पर आ रहा हू 
फिलहाल इसमें काफी कमी है कई सॉफ्टवेर support नहीं कर रहे है

----------


## Dark Rider

विंडोज 8 Explorer में आसान Drag And drop है 

यानि फोल्डर को कही भी खीच कर डालो

----------


## Dark Rider

windows 8 touch 

http://v.youku.com/v_show/id_XMjYyNjg3MzY4.html

----------


## sukhveer

मुझे ie में प्रोब्लेम हुई है,जब यू ट्यूब खोल के चलता हूँ तो ie स्टॉप वर्किंग आता है।ओर ie बंद हो जाता है।

----------


## Dark Rider

> मुझे ie में प्रोब्लेम हुई है,जब यू ट्यूब खोल के चलता हूँ तो ie स्टॉप वर्किंग आता है।ओर ie बंद हो जाता है।


आपका यह बताने के लिए शुक्रिया 

मेरी मोज़िला फायर फोक्स भी लगातार क्रेश हो रही है rockmelt ठीक चल रहा है

----------


## Dark Rider

बनाइए अपनी  Windows XP को  Windows 8 तरह 





http://www.deviantart.com/download/1...shal_Gupta.zip

साथ में इसे भी 

http://www.deviantart.com/download/2...ar-d3fcnbt.rar



यदि कोई हेल्प चाहिए तो इस साईट पर जाये 

http://goo.gl/OcQhO

----------


## Dark Rider

Windows 8: Unlock Pattern

----------


## Dark Rider



----------


## Dark Rider

Windows 8 build 7955 का नया  original installer फिर से नई लीक

----------


## Shri Vijay

*मित्र मनोज ( भानुमती के पिटारे वाले )सर्वोपयोगी बेहतर सूत्र !*

----------


## BHARAT KUMAR

*मान गए यार मनोज! तुम वाकई कमाल हो! इतनी मेहनत से इतनी बढ़िया जानकारी दे रहे हो!*

----------


## Dark Rider

सभी का शुक्रिया में अपना योगदान ऐसे ही देता रहूँगा

----------


## Dark Rider

Office “15″   आउट लुक स्क्रीन शोर्ट आपके लिए

----------


## Dark Rider

windows 8 official फर्स्ट लुक

----------


## Dark Rider

विन्डोज़ 8 के लिए Hardware requirements 





1 gigahertz (GHz) or faster 32-bit (x86) or 64-bit (x64) processor
1 gigabyte (GB) RAM (32-bit) or 2 GB RAM (64-bit)
16 GB available hard disk space (32-bit) or 20 GB (64-bit)
DirectX 9 graphics device with WDDM 1.0 or higher driver

----------


## Dark Rider

Windows 8 build 7989 bootscreen

----------


## Dark Rider

Windows 8 has been leaked again .







फिर से win 8  का न्यू  वर्जन लिक हो गया जिसे आप तोर्रेंट से डाउनलोड कर सकते है 
नया  leak वर्जन 64-bit Windows 8 of M3 (milestone 3) build 6.2.7989.0 है 

जो मित्र इसे डाउनलोड करना चाहे उनके लिए इसकी डिटेल्स इस प्रकार है  

64-bit version of Windows 8 M3 Build 7989 

File Name: 6.2.7989.0.amd64fre.winmain.110421-1825.iso
Size: 3.54 GB
CRC32: 374EC90D
MD5: 4480F94C0E11CE58DC9B7330678F07DD
SHA-1: C09CDCEC2540D93EEBE650B521B2F7AE477A300A
Torrent File Name (Search): 6.2.7989.0.amd64fre.winmain.110421-1825.iso.torrent

----------


## sumii24

sumit.bag24@gmail.com sir  plz torrent mail ya pm kar de

----------


## Dark Rider

Windows 8 Build 7989 Screenshots

----------


## Dark Rider



----------


## Dark Rider

डाउनलोड शुरू कर दिया है जल्द ही रिपोर्ट आपके सामने होगी

----------


## Dark Rider

windows 8  में  फाइल रिप्लेस डायलोग बॉक्स

----------


## Dark Rider



----------


## Teach Guru

*बहुत बढिया जानकारी वर्धक सूत्र , लगे रहो मित्र ......*

----------


## akash6848

> *मित्रो अगर आपको विंडोस 8 (Windows8) का टो***ट चाहिए तो मुझे पी ऍम करे मैं आपको पी ऍम कर दूंगा जो की  2.49 GB में उपलब्ध है*


 भाई मुझे विंडोज 8 का टोरेंट मेल करो न अगर लिंक दे सको तो ओर बेहतर मे हमेशा आपको रेपो दुगा

----------


## Sameerchand

> भाई मुझे विंडोज 8 का टोरेंट मेल करो न अगर लिंक दे सको तो ओर बेहतर मे हमेशा आपको रेपो दुगा



बंधू, गूगल बाबा की सहायता लो ....वह सब पर कृपा करते हैं.... :):)

----------


## shankar52

* भाई इस सूत्र को आगे बढ़ावो और विंडोज 8 का लिंक प्रकट करे 
*

----------

